# Disgruntled Tiel in a Sweater



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Mom...I am SO not okay with this. And no scritches do not make it better! Okay, maybe a_ little_ better.





This was my first attempt at a sock sweater for Dolce. She absolutely hates it, but I'm hoping she'll get used to it in time. I'm not satisfied with the fit so I'll be making a new one tomorrow. Still, you have to admit...it's pretty cute.

For those unaware, Dolce is a plucker.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha! Though she's unimpressed she still looks pretty **** cute!!!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aaahhh it's adorable!! come on Dolce, admit you look stunning 

note to others: if you want a white cockatiel, just put them in a sock


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She looks stunning! It really suits her, I hope she grows to like it.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Will she be getting a Christmas sweater in December?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's a great idea! 
I hope she stops plucking. She is ADORABLE


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww she does look cute in it! Hope it helps with her feathers growing back


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope she gets used to it, she looks very cute! I should get one for Candy, LOL


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Get her a little pumpkin sock for Halloween!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't tell you how much I've been looking forward to these photos since you posted the link! Hah, she looks so cute!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

awww bless she looks so sweet, hope she gets used to it soon


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It's too big and I made it wrong. Off to go buy new socks...stay tuned for an update.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Too cute. I always say I wish I could dress Sunny up! ; )


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL, it does look a little tight but **** cute!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh my, she looks so cute! I know that's probably the last thing she wants, but hopefully it will help with the plucking. Good Luck! Can't wait to see the next one you make her.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> I can't tell you how much I've been looking forward to these photos since you posted the link! Hah, she looks so cute!


ME TOO!!! And this "disgruntled" look makes it even better  Should be your entry for "Grumpy Tiel" COTM! .... although I really want Tommy to win


----------

